# Do you prefer a heady high, a couchlock high, or a combo?



## smalltownfella (May 21, 2010)

Been reading a LOT here and know (think I know) that Indica is more of a couchlock high and that a Sativa is more of a cerebral high or "heady" high. I don't smoke the stuff myself, but times are tough, my girlfriend and all her friends smoke, and the local mid stuff is junk, full of seeds, weak etc. I have tried it several times and it just numbs me and puts me to sleep. I am now finding that time of harvest also affects the type of high as well. Then you throw in the thousands of genetic hybrids and.... well fuck... I am just confused! I know that commercial is mostly Indica strains since the flowering times are lower and yields larger. I guess I just want some input as to the vialbility of the best product for those of you that smoke the shit. So..... which do you prefer? Couchlock, heady, or combo. Hell I might smoke it if it didn't put me to sleep with 2 hits lol!


----------



## one11 (May 21, 2010)

nightime relaxation is for the indica. maybe meditation too. 

but if your partying, social, trying to actually accomplish somethings than sativa should do.


----------



## smalltownfella (May 21, 2010)

In my area, you don't have choices like that unless you want to pay $80.00 an 1/8th. Lot of junk, seedy indica. Growers who either don't know what they are doing or just don't care.
Thanks for voting and giving input.


----------



## bigmblazin (May 21, 2010)

damn, that's a tough choice. it really depends on what im doing. if im gonna go chill back and watch a movie then imma smoke some kush or something that's an indica. but if i have things that i actually want to get done during the day sativas are nice like blue dream which i think is like an 80% sativa and 20% indica its a combo of both and really pleasant to smoke. really smooth and tastes bomb. that's that about all i can input on the subject


----------



## immaking3 (May 21, 2010)

definitly a head high....cough cough.... jack herrer


----------



## Muppets On Drugs (May 21, 2010)

i hate that feeling in your head where u cant do anything but sit down.


----------



## Bubbuh Kush (May 21, 2010)

Definitely rather have the "head high"...just makes everything seem more pleasant. Just my $0.02


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 21, 2010)

bigmblazin said:


> damn, that's a tough choice. it really depends on what im doing. if im gonna go chill back and watch a movie then imma smoke some kush or something that's an indica. but if i have things that i actually want to get done during the day sativas are nice like blue dream which i think is like an 80% sativa and 20% indica its a combo of both and really pleasant to smoke. really smooth and tastes bomb. that's that about all i can input on the subject


Im like my man here it just depends. i grow both so i always have my pick. so im a combo man my self. But most times im couch lockin it and burnin my Super Indica.


----------



## HTownKid (May 21, 2010)

I like an active heady high. I have tried "couchlock" before, it's not my biggest forte', but I like em both, but like I said, heady is my fav.


----------



## smalltownfella (May 24, 2010)

Bump. Nobody has a preference?


----------

